# What type of wood do you use for drawers?



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I have made a bunch of drawers in the past for various projects. the wood I used in all of them so far has been plywood, rangeing from the decent AC ply to baltic Birch. Everytime I think about using real wood for the case, I look at the cost, and always opt for the plywood. the fronts have been real wood, with the cases made of ply.

I have also used a bunch of different techniques to fasten then together..... from simple dado and rabbet joints, drawer lock router bits, and even Dovetail.

Granted, I haven't really made and "real" furniture yet (the kind you would pass down from generation to generation), and I know that if I do end up doing that, I will make the drawers out of real wood. 

I am planning on making a king size platform bed for my wife and I, and am planning on having a bunch of drawers underneath for storage. I will probably end up making these drawers out of ply also.

Does everyone use real wood for their drawers cases, or do you sometimes use ply? If you use real wood, what kind do you use? The same as the material for the project, or a cheaper kind?:huh:

I am just curious. 

Fabian


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm about the same place you are. Everytime I go in and look at the solid wood I walk out with ply. I was thinking though, not always a good thing:blink:, that you could make the drawers out of ply and band the top edges too. Be a PIA but would look some better.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I use maple for drawers in fine furniture. I have cheaped out and used baltic birch before, but I prefer maple. I figure if you are building fine furniture then you really should use real wood. Plywood drawers look cheap to me personally.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Julian said it about right. 

For fine furniture, use either the primary wood or a contrasting secondary wood. This is depending upon the application and the desired atheistic effect

For cabinets a good grade of plywood is the usual norm. My preference is whatever the metric 1/2" is for Baltic Birch.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rrich said:


> prefer to use 1/2" BB, or Maple
> For fine furniture, use either the primary wood or a contrasting secondary wood. This is depending upon the application and the desired atheistic effect
> 
> For cabinets a good grade of plywood is the usual norm. My preference is whatever the metric 1/2" is for Baltic Birch.


+1. If solid wood drawers are specified or dovetails, I will use the same species as the casework. If it's dark casework, I'll use Maple, or Parana Pine. If plywood drawers, I prefer to use BB, Appleply, or White Maple, 1/2" with the edges banded in solid wood or contrasting woods.


----------

